# Ear Distance in babies-



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a litter in Dec and as the babies have gotten older i have noticed they look like little walking heads (some of them) And their ear set seems farther than the parents. Do all babies have this resemblance and then "grow into" their ear set more so when they are full grown their ears dont look so far apart? Here is a pic of my pied tan i am keeping, i did an aerial shot to show his ears


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Usually if a mouse looks like a 'little walking head' it means it isn't getting enough nutrition, and is malnourished. :| 
At least, from my experience.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I didnt mean like that lol when we raised cavies their heads seemed bigger than their body so we called them walking heads because when they would walk to you all you could see was a head lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The baby in the pic does not look to be in the greatest condition.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is one of the runts. I have 2 but i like the coloring.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They will grow into their ear set and start looking normal in the next few days.

Sarah xxx


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok I was just wondering i have some that have closer ear placements and didnt know if they grew into it or if their ears were really going to be that wide apart.


----------

